# interesting video



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

not trying to start a "debate" here-but i was tracking down that other video on the change of the breed in both german and american lines on youtube and came across this one (not saying that every SL breeder does this...but its sad at the ones that do)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is just part of a special that was on the BBC a few years ago...All of it in on youtube if you search around.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

That's even worse than the one on the other thread.
Of course you will start a debate.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> This is just part of a special that was on the BBC a few years ago...All of it in on youtube if you search around.


really? thanks, i'll have to track it down!


----------

